# Where is the review section on TUG?



## dmharris (Jun 27, 2008)

I know it's here somewhere, but my eyes aren't seeing it.  Can anyone help?  Thanks?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 27, 2008)

From the BBS: "TUG Resort Databases" in the red link bar at top of page.


----------



## dmharris (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you; it is so tiny, there should be a more obvious way to get there.  Like REVIEWS and a direct link.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## dmharris (Jun 27, 2008)

btw Doug, I went through your Yellowstone Photo Gallery.  I've never been there, so it was wonderful to experience it through your eyes.  Thanks for putting that together!


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 27, 2008)

dmharris said:


> Thank you; it is so tiny, there should be a more obvious way to get there.  Like REVIEWS and a direct link.  Just a suggestion.



The link provides access to several databases, not just reviews.  There's also ratings and the sales database.

Also prominently available from the overall TUG home page.



dmharris said:


> btw Doug, I went through your Yellowstone Photo Gallery.  I've never been there, so it was wonderful to experience it through your eyes.  Thanks for putting that together!



Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## dmharris (Jun 27, 2008)

I guess what I'm trying to say is who would guess Reviews is in Databases?  Not me. 

Therefore can management please consider giving it it's own tab?

Merci,


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 27, 2008)

the TUGBBS forums are a completely separate section of TUG.  its not really the intention of the forums to be the gateway into the TUG member only section...but the links are at the top just in case.

the homepage of TUG is http://www.tug2.net where at the top of the page you can link to any section of TUG (as well as on the side)

or if you want to bookmark the member only section (which includes ratings/reviews, ads, etc) you can use this link

http://tug2.com/tugmembers


----------

